
Ask HN: Are there people who just experiment with tech and make a living? - dizzydes
Independently, without having to worry about commercialisation like entrepreneurs do? Like modern Leonardo DaVincis?<p>If so, how do they get paid? Writing books or something?
======
nudpiedo
For me this question looks like "is there a good paid job to play with the
newest toys in the market"?

The closest thing I know are some evangelizers in big companies who build
proofs of concepts with megacorp tech + state of the art solutions in order to
display some features or products in action and how does it integrate. A
similar role are the proofs of concept made by engineers/prototypers who work
for an offering manager.

In a similar fashion Software Architects, or other tech decision makers,
_might_ have the chance to experiment with technology for about one week every
2 years just to proof that certain technology fits the bill for their project,
but usually they also additional worries, so usually all their experiments and
choices are highly conservative and tend to be old proven technology which
they want to double check with their existing stack.

------
Davidbrcz
Researchers ? Tech journalists ?

